# ease / ease off



## auspex

Hi there,

the other day a doubt came up. I had to say something like this:

"My headache eventually disappeared and I could fall asleep"

I'd like to use "to ease / ease off" if possible but not sure which one to use because I can't seem to see the difference:

"My headache eventually eased and I could fall asleep"
"My headache eventually eased off and I could fall asleep"

do they have the same meaning in general ? how about in this context ? or can I even use them in this context ?

Thanks in advance

Fran


----------



## donbill

auspex said:


> Hi there,
> 
> the other day a doubt came up. I had to say something like this:
> 
> "My headache eventually disappeared and I could fall asleep"
> 
> I'd like to use "to ease / ease off" if possible but not sure which one to use because I can't seem to see the difference:
> 
> "My headache eventually eased and I could fall asleep"
> "My headache eventually eased off and I could fall asleep"
> 
> do they have the same meaning in general ? how about in this context ? or can I even use them in this context ?
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Fran



In my opinion, either would be readily understood. I would more naturally say, _"my headache went away," _but if I had to choose one of your options, I think I'd say _"eased off."_

Another issue is that _"ease"_ is normally transitive, while _"ease off"_ is intransitive. That would make _"ease off"_ the more logical choice. Compare: _The medicine *eased* my headache _and _My headache *eased off *after I took the medicine._


----------



## auspex

That makes sense and also it didn't dawn on me that "to ease" is a transitive verb which, like you said, would make "to ease off" more logical in this case...

That's great, thanks donbill


----------



## Irma2011

auspex said:


> "My headache eventually eased off and I could fall asleep"


Hola auspex. Me surge una duda acerca de 'could'. ¿No estaría mejor "managed to", “was able to” o simplemente "fell"? Sé que a veces 'could' se puede usar para actos que se pudieron hacer y se hicieron en el pasado, pero creo que con ciertas condiciones.

Tengo estos ejemplos y explicaciones en mis notas sobre el uso de ‘could’: 
_"In the state he was in she could actually kill" _(She didn't kill)
_"I could almost reach the branch"_
_"I could reach the branch because it was loaded down" _(I did reach it, but this is an unusual circumstance, a continuing possibility of the action.
But _"I could catch the bus because I ran fast" _is not quite right because it refers to momentary activity and not continuing possibility of the action.

Pero puedo estar equivocada o puede que haya un matiz en tu frase que no he cogido.

Gracias anticipadas por aclarármelo.


----------



## donbill

Irma2011 said:


> Hola auspex. Me surge una duda acerca de 'could'. ¿No estaría mejor "managed to", “was able to” o simplemente "fell"? Sé que a veces 'could' se puede usar para actos que se pudieron hacer y se hicieron en el pasado, pero creo con ciertas condiciones.
> 
> Tengo estos ejemplos y explicaciones en mis notas sobre el uso de ‘could’:
> _"In the state he was in she could actually kill" _(She didn't kill)
> _"I could almost reach the branch"_
> _                      "I could reach the branch because it was loaded down" _(I did reach it, but this is an unusual circumstance, a continuing possibility of the action.
> But _"I could catch the bus because I ran fast" _is not quite right because it refers to momentary activity and not continuing possibility of the action.
> 
> Pero puedo estar equivocada o puede que haya un matiz en tu frase que no he cogido.
> 
> Gracias anticipadas por aclarármelo.



Tienes razón, Irma. _"Finally I went to sleep," "Finally I succeeded in going to sleep,_" etc. captan la idea de _"pude dormirme."_ Pero no me suena mal _"finally I could fall asleep."_ El aspecto puntual de "fall asleep" y el adverbio "finally" me hacen pensar que _"could"_ en este contexto quiere decir_ "pude." _


----------



## Irma2011

donbill said:


> Tienes razón, Irma. _"Finally I went to sleep," "Finally I succeeded in going to sleep,_" etc. captan la idea de _"pude dormirme."_ Pero no me suena mal _"finally I could fall asleep."_ El aspecto puntual de "fall asleep" y el adverbio "finally" me hacen pensar que _"could"_ en este contexto quiere decir_ "pude." _


Muchas gracias, donbill, este verbo nos trae a mal traer a algunos españoles.


----------



## inib

Now I've got a big dilemma. I would hate to contradict Donbill, or even cast any shadow of doubt on what he says, but before I even got to Irma's question, I was already niggled by the "could". I agree with the suggestions of _fell, succeeded in falling_ etc. Personally I prefer "I finally dropped off".
May there be another Br E vs Am E difference here as to the preferred (not correct) usage?
Totally in agreement about "eased off".


----------



## inib

Pensándolo bien, podría explicarse el "could". La desaparición del dolor de cabeza (o ruidos molestos u otros impedimentos) dio lugar a condiciones propicias para dormir - pero no concreta si me dormí o no. Por lo tanto, no es una traducción de "pude dormir", pero es posible que nunca pretendiera ser tal traducción.


----------



## Irma2011

inib said:


> Pensándolo bien, podría explicarse el "could". La desaparición del dolor de cabeza (o ruidos molestos u otros impedimentos) dio lugar a condiciones propicias para dormir - pero no concreta si me dormí o no. Por lo tanto, no es una traducción de "pude dormir", pero es posible que nunca pretendiera ser tal traducción.


 
inib, lo que te pasa a tí con donbill me pasa a mí con vosotros dos, ¿quién se atreve a poneros un pero?, peeero a mí me parece que _'fall asleep'_ ocurre en un instante, no implica la existencia continuada de circunstancias favorables para dormir, si así fuera se diría _'sleep'_ a secas. Con _'fall asleep'_ te quedas frito ya.

Espero que mañana pueda ver lo de la isocronía, no me olvido.


----------



## inib

Irma, estoy contigo al 99% (de hecho acabo de borrar un mensaje que te daba TODA la razón). Sospecho que lo que se quiso decir aquí es que "I finally managed to drop off/fall asleep". Pero es posible que se quisiera decir que "al final se reunieron las condiciones para que me quedara dormido (momentáneamente) o para que durmiera de un tirón". Insisto, esto (con "could") solo dice que tuve la oportunidad, no que lo lograra.


----------



## Irma2011

inib said:


> Irma, estoy contigo al 99% (de hecho acabo de borrar un mensaje que te daba TODA la razón). Sospecho que lo que se quiso decir aquí es que "I finally managed to drop off/fall asleep". Pero es posible que se quisiera decir que "al final se reunieron las condiciones para que me quedara dormido (momentáneamente) o para que durmiera de un tirón". Insisto, esto (con "could") solo dice que tuve la oportunidad, no que lo lograra.


 
De acuerdo, entonces.


----------



## Tazzler

I would have said "ease up". That is perfectly natural to me.


----------



## donbill

inib said:


> Now I've got a big dilemma. I would hate to contradict Donbill, or even cast any shadow of doubt on what he says, but before I even got to Irma's question, I was already niggled by the "could". I agree with the suggestions of _fell, succeeded in falling_ etc. Personally I prefer "I finally dropped off".
> May there be another Br E vs Am E difference here as to the preferred (not correct) usage?
> Totally in agreement about "eased off".



inib, I feel absolutely insulted!  You may contradict me at any time, and I'll be disappointed if you don't. Contradictions make us think more about what we have said. We either have to stand by it or back off. I'll stand by it in this case.

To me, _"finally I could sleep"_ is punctual. As I see it, it means the moment arrived at which _"pude dormirme"_. And here, I must admit, that Spanish is superior to English, for the _pretérito indefinido_ tells us that it was punctual: it happened, not that the circumstances were right for it to happen, but that it happened. It is obvious that _"could"_ is vague in English and demands context to help us know what it really means.

The indefinido turns states into events. The context did the same for me in the case we're considering now.

With any luck at all, we'll continue this discussion tomorrow.

Saludos


----------



## elianecanspeak

I would say "my headache eventually *subsided" *or *"began to subside a little".*


----------



## inib

donbill said:


> inib, I feel absolutely insulted!  You may contradict me at any time, and I'll be disappointed if you don't. Contradictions make us think more about what we have said. We either have to stand by it or back off. I'll stand by it in this case.
> 
> To me, _"finally I could sleep"_ is punctual. As I see it, it means the moment arrived at which _"pude dormirme"_. And here, I must admit, that Spanish is superior to English, for the _pretérito indefinido_ tells us that it was punctual: it happened, not that the circumstances were right for it to happen, but that it happened. It is obvious that _"could"_ is vague in English and demands context to help us know what it really means.
> 
> The indefinido turns states into events. The context did the same for me in the case we're considering now.
> 
> With any luck at all, we'll continue this discussion tomorrow.
> 
> Saludos


 You asked for it, so here I am again.  I personally would not use "I could sleep" to mean "I did sleep", but I have no more to add until you prove me wrong again!!


----------



## Irma2011

inib said:


> You asked for it, so here I am again.  I personally would not use "I could sleep" to mean "I did sleep", but I have no more to add until you prove me wrong again!!


 
No sabéis lo que se disfruta viendo los toros desde la barrera. Dadnos espectáculo, por favor.


----------



## inib

Irma2011 said:


> No sabéis lo que se disfruta viendo los toros desde la barrera. Dadnos espectáculo, por favor.


 Lo siento, Irma. Soy anti-taurina, así que le voy a indultar a Donbill


----------



## donbill

inib said:


> Lo siento, Irma. Soy anti-taurina, así que le voy a indultar a Donbill



What a relief!

I'm going to see what some of my colleagues think of my (undoubtedly correct ) position on this issue.

Hasta pronto


----------



## Irma2011

inib said:


> Lo siento, Irma. Soy anti-taurina


No sabes cuánto me alegro, por lo menos el dicho que utilicé me da la oportunidad de pronunciarme en contra de esta espeluznate, grotesca, injusta, desigual y vergonzosa machada ibérica. Y como se supone que esto es un foro de lenguaje y en este hilo se está ahora debatiendo el uso de _'could'_, se me ocurre decir que _'A few weeks ago I managed to pluck up my courage and watch a whole bullfight on TV, from beginning to end, my eyes riveted on the bull’s head all the way through. I could see the majesty of the animal despite his utter confusion as he entered the arena, I could see his innocence and his unguarded stance, I could see he was not asking for a fight, and then, by a sudden inexplicable and cruel twist of fate I could see his suffering, I could notice the despondent heartrending expression on his noble face, and I could finally see a futile humiliating death. And I couldn’t help crying. __With tremendous effort I somehow managed to overcome my sadness and tend to the day’s business for what remained of the evening._


----------



## Scalpel72

donbill said:


> inib, I feel absolutely insulted!  You may contradict me at any time, and I'll be disappointed if you don't. Contradictions make us think more about what we have said. We either have to stand by it or back off. I'll stand by it in this case.
> 
> To me, _"finally I could sleep"_ is punctual. As I see it, it means the moment arrived at which _"pude dormirme"_. And here, I must admit, that Spanish is superior to English, for the _pretérito indefinido_ tells us that it was punctual: it happened, not that the circumstances were right for it to happen, but that it happened. It is obvious that _"could"_ is vague in English and demands context to help us know what it really means.
> 
> The indefinido turns states into events. The context did the same for me in the case we're considering now.Saludos



As a MODAL Spanish verb poder+infinitive is a possibility, especially with the indefinite preterite. 'pude dormirme'.
Yo pude dormirme pero no lo logré
Pude manejar más despacio pero no lo hice.

I would use 'me dormí' as a punctual action into the past.

Scalpel72

With any luck at all, we'll continue this discussion tomorrow.


----------



## Irma2011

Scalpel72 said:


> As a MODAL Spanish verb poder+infinitive is a possibility, especially with the indefinite preterite. 'pude dormirme'.
> Yo pude dormirme pero no lo logré
> Pude manejar más despacio pero no lo hice.
> 
> I would use 'me dormí' as a punctual action into the past.


 
Hola Scalpel, ¿te suenan mal estas frases?:

_"Gracias a que que concedieron una prórroga pude terminar el trabajo"_
_"¿Pudiste hacerlo solo?_
_"A pesar de su lesión, pudo correr la marathon"_

En España son correctas, pero no sé los usos en América. He oído a algún latinoamericano utilizar tiempos verbales de manera diferente a la nuestra, aunque no sé si en sus países los considerarían incorrectos.

Te agradecería cualquier explicación que puedas darnos.

Edito: Perdona, no te he dado ningún caso. He oído, por ejemplo "_Vengo comiendo_" en lugar de "_ya he comido_" (antes de venir, se entiende). Ahora que quiero acordarme de más, me quedo en blanco. En todo caso, me gustaría que confirmaras lo que has dicho sobre el significado de 'pude'.


----------



## inib

Irma2011 said:


> No sabes cuánto me alegro, por lo menos el dicho que utilicé me da la oportunidad de pronunciarme en contra de esta espeluznate, grotesca, injusta, desigual y vergonzosa machada ibérica. Y como se supone que esto es un foro de lenguaje y en este hilo se está ahora debatiendo el uso de _'could'_, se me ocurre decir que _'A few weeks ago I managed to pluck up my courage and watch a whole bullfight on TV, from beginning to end, my eyes riveted on the bull’s head all the way through. I could see the majesty of the animal despite his utter confusion as he entered the arena, I could see his innocence and his unguarded stance, I could see he was not asking for a fight, and then, by a sudden inexplicable and cruel twist of fate I could see his suffering, I could notice the despondent heartrending expression on his noble face, and I could finally see a futile humiliating death. And I couldn’t help crying. __With tremendous effort I somehow managed to overcome my sadness and tend to the day’s business for what remained of the evening._


 Irma, tres veces he intentado contestarte por PM, porque me parecía que parte de mi mensaje era "off-topic", pero otra buena parte tenía algo que ver con "could".
El caso es que tres veces se me ha borrado al darle a un signo. Mañana lo volveré a intentar, pero mientras tanto,  "Olé por tu valentía". Ya hablaremos de todos los _could/couldn´t._
Hasta entonces, tu escrito me parece de los más verídicos que he leído sobre el tema taurino. Normalmente me sulfuro, pero esta vez me han llegado las lágrimas al ojo.  Y con razón .


----------



## Irma2011

inib said:


> Irma, tres veces he intentado contestarte por PM, porque me parecía que parte de mi mensaje era "off-topic", pero otra buena parte tenía algo que ver con "could".
> El caso es que tres veces se me ha borrado al darle a un signo. Mañana lo volveré a intentar, pero mientras tanto, "Olé por tu valentía". Ya hablaremos de todos los _could/couldn´t._
> Hasta entonces, tu escrito me parece de los más verídicos que he leído sobre el tema taurino. Normalmente me sulfuro, pero esta vez me han llegado las lágrimas al ojo. Y con razón .


 
Gracias, inib, necesitaba un mensaje como el tuyo.


----------



## inib

Scalpel72 said:


> As a MODAL Spanish verb poder+infinitive is a possibility, especially with the indefinite preterite. 'pude dormirme'.
> Yo pude dormirme pero no lo logré
> Pude manejar más despacio pero no lo hice.
> 
> I would use 'me dormí' as a punctual action into the past.
> 
> Scalpel72
> 
> With any luck at all, we'll continue this discussion tomorrow.


Yo también he oído a españoles emplear "pude" donde yo diría "podía/podría haber + participio" para indicar una oportunidad no aprovechada. Sin embargo, no es lo más frecuente.


----------



## inib

Irma2011 said:


> _'A few weeks ago I managed to pluck up my courage and watch a whole bullfight on TV, from beginning to end, my eyes riveted on the bull’s head all the way through. I could see the majesty of the animal despite his utter confusion as he entered the arena, I could see his innocence and his unguarded stance, I could see he was not asking for a fight, and then, by a sudden inexplicable and cruel twist of fate I could see his suffering, I could notice the despondent heartrending expression on his noble face, and I could finally see a futile humiliating death. And I couldn’t help crying. __With tremendous effort I somehow managed to overcome my sadness and tend to the day’s business for what remained of the evening._


 
Pero este es otro caso, ¿no? La mayoría de los "could" van seguidos de "see", y en inglés nos encanta lo de _can see, can hear, can find_ etc. Aun así, algunos quedarían bien sustituídos por "saw" a secas.Y luego _can't help_ es otra frase hecha.


----------



## Irma2011

inib said:


> Pero este es otro caso, ¿no? La mayoría de los "could" van seguidos de "see", y en inglés nos encanta lo de _can see, can hear, can find_ etc. Aun así, algunos quedarían bien sustituídos por "saw" a secas.Y luego _can't help_ es otra frase hecha.


 
No creo que sea otro caso. Es verdad que la mayoría de los ‘_could’_ que utilicé en lo que escribí van seguidos de ‘_see’_ (lo hice por razones de énfasis y estilo), pero no deja por eso de ser un ejemplo válido. En estos casos ‘_could’_ traduce bien el español ‘_pude’_ (y lo hice) porque se trata de una ‘posibilidad continuada’ de la acción, y en eso estamos todos de acuerdo. Lo que yo no veía claro era el uso de ‘_could’_ con ‘_fall asleep’_, que es una acción puntual, y a lo que donbill y tú estabais tratando de encontrar una posible justificación. Yo, no siendo nativa, estaba ‘viendo los toros desde la barrera’ y esperando a ver cuál iba a ser el desenlace, pero al final no llegó ninguna conclusión definitiva, a lo mejor no la hay. 
En lo que yo escribí sí se refleja este uso incorrecto de ‘_could’_ para acciones momentáneas (lo de puntual seguro que no le gusta a mucha gente) cuando utilizo ‘_manage’_ delante de ‘_pluck up my courage’_ o _‘overcome my sadness’_, pero quizá vosotros, nativos y expertos, podríais convencernos (convencerme) de que ‘_could’_ también es aquí posible.
Y, bueno, creo que ‘_can’t help’_ es una frase muy utilizada, pero no hecha, porque no se aparta del uso normal de ‘_could’_ en forma negativa: “_I can’t help, I can't walk, I can't cook, assist, attend, etc.”_
 
Cuando inventamos el lenguaje nos echamos una buena tarea encima. ¡No tiene fin!


----------



## inib

_'A few weeks ago I managed to pluck up my courage and watch a whole bullfight on TV, from beginning to end, my eyes riveted on the bull’s head all the way through. I could see the majesty of the animal despite his utter confusion as he entered the arena, I could see his innocence and his unguarded stance, I could see he was not asking for a fight, and then, by a sudden inexplicable and cruel twist of fate I could see his suffering, I could notice the despondent heartrending expression on his noble face, and I could finally see a futile humiliating death. And I couldn’t help crying. __With tremendous effort I somehow managed to overcome my sadness and tend to the day’s business for what remained of the evening._
Yo no emplearía "could" donde tú has puesto "managed to", pero eso ya lo sabes. A ver qué dice Donbill, o alguien más que quiera opinar.
Y, bueno, creo que ‘_can’t help’_ es una frase muy utilizada, pero no hecha, porque no se aparta del uso normal de ‘_could’_ en forma negativa: “_I can’t help, I can't walk, I can't cook, assist, attend, etc.”_
Quizá "frase hecha" no es el mejor término. ¿Modismo? Algo de especial tiene porque, utilizado como lo has hecho tú,  el significado de "help" cambia cuando le anteponemos "can't". (Por si no me entiende todo el mundo, me refiero a "no poder evitar" vs "no poder ayudar".)


----------



## donbill

Irma2011 said:


> ‘_could’_ traduce bien el español ‘_pude’_ (y lo hice) porque se trata de una ‘posibilidad continuada’ de la acción, y en eso estamos todos de acuerdo. *Lo que yo no veía claro era el uso de ‘could’ con ‘fall asleep’,* que es una acción puntual, y a lo que donbill y tú estabais tratando de encontrar una posible justificación.
> 
> Cuando inventamos el lenguaje nos echamos una buena tarea encima. ¡No tiene fin!



Hola Irma,

¿Qué piensas de...?

_Después de varios intentos, pude abrir la puerta.
Por haberme entrenado bien, pude correr diez kilómetros.
Memoricé el poema, así que pude recitarselo a mis compañeros de clase.
_
_Después de horas de insomnio, pude dormir._ = could sleep = slept
_Por haber pasado la noche en vela, pude dormirme fácilmente._ could fall asleep = fell asleep (De todos modos, sería más natural _me dormí_, ¿no?)

Lo que te preocupa es la combinación del indefinido de _poder_ con_ dormirse_, ¿verdad?. (No sé por qué sigo con todo esto, ya que inib ya me ha indultado. )

Un saludo


----------



## Irma2011

Hola otra vez, inib.

Quizá "frase hecha" no es el mejor término. ¿Modismo? Algo de especial tiene porque, utilizado como lo has hecho tú, el significado de "help" cambia cuando le anteponemos "can't". (Por si no me entiende todo el mundo, me refiero a "no poder evitar" vs "no poder ayudar".)

Sólo tiene de especial que en esa expresión ‘_help’_ adquiere otro significado, pero sólo ‘_help’_, el verbo ‘_can’t’_ no se ve afectado por eso, tiene la misma función que tendría con cualquier otro verbo, por ejemplo con _'refrain'_: "_I couldn't refrain from crying"._



donbill said:


> ¿Qué piensas de...?
> 
> _Después de varios intentos, pude abrir la puerta._
> _Por haberme entrenado bien, pude correr diez kilómetros._
> _Memoricé el poema, así que pude recitarselo a mis compañeros de clase._
> 
> _Después de horas de insomnio, pude dormir._ = could sleep = slept


Hola donbill, 
Estas frases son totalmente correctas. Tienes razón en que en general se utiliza el pretérito perfecto simple del verbo principal, pero hay ocasiones en que, si no absolutamente necesario, es bastante necesario (es decir, necesario) emplear ‘_pude’_, que es sinónimo de ‘_logré’_ ¿Por qué utilizáis vosotros ‘_managed’, ‘was able to’, succeeded in’_? ¿Sobran siempre estos verbos?



donbill said:


> _Por haber pasado la noche en vela, pude dormirme fácilmente._ could fall asleep = fell asleep (De todos modos, sería más natural _me dormí_, ¿no?)


En esta frase no tiene sentido usar ‘_pude’,_ por su contexto. Si ha pasado la noche en vela y no ha tenido problemas para dormir (lo hizo ‘_fácilmente’_), pues dice simplemente ‘_me dormí’_. Es lo natural, como tú dices.

En el periódico ‘El Mundo’ del viernes pasado se leía esto: _“Ellos tuvieron mucha suerte porque la costa está completamente destruida. Residían muy cerca del mar, pero recibieron un aviso y *pudieron* conducir hacia el interior antes de que el tsunami irrumpiera con fuerza”. _Aquí no bastaría decir ‘_condujeron hacia la costa’_, porque no se reflejaría la dificultad que tenían para hacerlo.



donbill said:


> Lo que te preocupa es la combinación del indefinido de _poder_ con_ dormirse_, ¿verdad?. (No sé por qué sigo con todo esto, ya que inib ya me ha indultado. )


No, lo que me preocupa es la combinación de ‘_could’_ con ‘_fall asleep’_. Con el español no hay problema. Pero no seré yo quien te anule el indulto de inib.
 
Gracias, de verdad, a los dos por vuestro tiempo.


----------



## donbill

Irma2011 said:


> En esta frase no tiene sentido usar ‘_pude’,_ por su contexto. Si ha pasado la noche en vela y no ha tenido problemas para dormir (lo hizo ‘_fácilmente’_), pues dice simplemente ‘_me dormí’_. Es lo natural, como tú dices.
> 
> *Totalmente de acuerdo.*
> 
> En el periódico ‘El Mundo’ del viernes pasado se leía esto: _“Ellos tuvieron mucha suerte porque la costa está completamente destruida. Residían muy cerca del mar, pero recibieron un aviso y *pudieron* conducir hacia el interior antes de que el tsunami irrumpiera con fuerza”. _Aquí no bastaría decir ‘_condujeron hacia la costa’_, porque no se reflejaría la dificultad que tenían para hacerlo.
> 
> *Muy interesante el ejemplo. Veo la necesidad de incluir pudieron.*
> 
> No, lo que me preocupa es la combinación de ‘_could’_ con ‘_fall asleep’_. Con el español no hay problema.
> 
> *Pues, siento decirte que va a continuar tu preocupación, porque todavía veo la combinación como posible y hasta natural en inglés. Pero las opciones que se han propuesto son igualmente posibles y naturales.*


----------



## Irma2011

No me preocupa y te creo a pie juntillas, como no podía ser menos. Sólo repetía lo que tú habías dicho.


----------

